
ItHot! A fast and free weather service - bdevxyz
http://12345.ithot.xyz
======
bdevxyz
Enter ZIPCODE.ithot.xyz to get the weather for your locale.

If accessed via CURL it will just return the temperature.

Feel free to submit feedback in the comments or b [at] debea d0t si

~~~
brudgers
Where is the data coming from?

~~~
bdevxyz
weatherapi.com

